# Kontiki\KHost.exe -all



## cal222 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi all,
My first post here 
*Kontiki\KHost.exe -all*
I have used the search facility to search the site for the above, but loads of threads/posts came up many with hugeeeeeee log files. In an effort not to get cross-eyed, I wonder if someone could just tell me whether the above file is harmless or not I just noticed it today in my msconfig startup menu and didnt recognise it....googling it brought me here  I havent noticed any specific problems on puter tho.
I have Windows XP Media Centre Edition (SP2) on that laptop. 
I use:
AVG free edition.
Zone Alarm Pro (with built-in spyware scanner) 
Spybot search&destroy
Pestpatrol
Trend Micro Housecall online scan. 
I update daily/weekly and run full scans every week (almost) without fail.
Rarely if ever do I have a problem and I have never seen this Kontiki appear anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You need to learn how to use google

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/KHost.exe-2404.html


----------



## cal222 (Jul 12, 2007)

MFDnNC said:


> You need to learn how to use google
> 
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/KHost.exe-2404.html


Excellent...thank you!:up:

Not sure what u mean about google tho - I just entered Kontili\KHost.exe didnt get above site tho


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Put just KHost.exe

Most time it is the file name and not the path that will give you the info


----------



## cal222 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok, I will remember that 
Thanks again for your help..appreciated!


----------

